# Tourist Visa 600 Help!



## Chango (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Helpers!

Currently trying to apply online - Tourist Visa 600 for a Mexican.

Bit confused about some of the questions such as; Non-accompanying family members? 

I wish to spend christmas with my girlfriend but i wouldn't say we are defacto. I've only listed her as a freind? as well as other friends i have in australia.

Not applying from mexico. Currently in Azerbaijan where i work.

Any advice to make this application successful would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thankyou


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Chango said:


> Hello Helpers! Currently trying to apply online - Tourist Visa 600 for a Mexican. Bit confused about some of the questions such as; Non-accompanying family members?  I wish to spend christmas with my girlfriend but i wouldn't say we are defacto. I've only listed her as a freind? as well as other friends i have in australia. Not applying from mexico. Currently in Azerbaijan where i work. Any advice to make this application successful would be greatly appreciated!!! Thankyou


Hi, Non-accompanying family members are wife and children who are not coming with you to Australia. If you are single and don't have any children then you do not have any non-accompanying family members.

Regards


----------



## Chango (Sep 20, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Hi, Non-accompanying family members are wife and children who are not coming with you to Australia. If you are single and don't have any children then you do not have any non-accompanying family members.
> 
> Regards


Thankyou!

I was so confused if I was supposed to add mother, father etc.

Also I haven't been able to find how I attatch my supporting documents to my online application?!

Do you know any information about that?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Hi, Non-accompanying family members are wife and children who are not coming with you to Australia. If you are single and don't have any children then you do not have any non-accompanying family members.
> 
> Regards


Dear Hooper, i am also applying for subclass 600. The same queation, if my wife and child is in Australia, Part C q. 25 asks abou any family memeber not travelimg. Should I list my wife and child in Australia?

Thanks in advance.


----------

